# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  MİT-PKK Görüşmesini ABD organize etti!

## bozok

*MİT-PKK GüRüşMESİNİ ABD ORGANİZE ETTİ!*



Türkiye bu noktaya, ABD ve Avrupa ülkelerinin kullandığı PKK terörünün oluşturduğu kamuoyu ile getirildi. Millet yılgınlığa sürüklendi ve cemaat yapılanması ile zihni de çelindiği için olan biteni göremedi. 

2009 yılında Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı Tayyip Erdoğan, önce ğKürt Açılımığ, sonra ğDemokratik Açılımğ ve daha sonra da ğMilli Birlik Projesiğ dediği bir süreci başlattı. Bu açılım, Alevi açılımı, Ermenistan açılımı, Kıbrıs açılımı ve Orta Doğuğya yönelik ğMezopotamya açılımığ ile eş zamanlı olarak sürdürüldü. 

Sürece karşı çıkanları ise ğanalar gözyaşı dökmeye devam mı etsin?ğ diye suçladı. 

Fakat açılım sürecinde ve 2009 yılında PKK ile MİTğin gizli görüşmeler yaptığı 2011 yılında ortaya çıktı. 

PKK ile yapılan görüşmeleri ise MİT organize etmiyor, doğrudan ğkoordinatör ülke temsilcisiğnin talebiyle Türkiye ve PKK masaya oturuyordu. 

Koordinatör ülke temsilcisi toplantıda şöyle diyordu: 

ğBu toplantı, iki tarafın değil, bizim sorumluluğumuz altında girişilen bir inisiyatiftir. Abdullah ücalan tarafından üretilen kendi fikirleri parlamentoda yasa çıkaracakları zaman dikkate alınacaktır. Kendisinin parlamento için ürettiği öneriler dikkate alınacaktır.

Biz iki şeyden bahsediyoruz. Bir kamuoyuna yapılan açıklamalar. Bir de perde arkasındaki gidişat. Bunu kendilerine söyledik. Hem MİT hem devlet için oldukça riskli. Hali hazırda PKK ile müzakereye oturmuş olmaları bugün kamuoyuna yansırsa CHP ve MHP ne der acaba? Devlet temsilcisi olarak MİTğin elemanlarının burada hem Diaspora temsilcileri hem de Dağ Kadrosu ile Osloğda müzakereye oturmuş oldukları duyulsa ne olurdu? CHP ve MHP ne derdi? Aynı şekilde ne kadar kötü olurdu kendileri için.ğ 

Abdullah ücalanğın istekleri Anayasağnın demokratik özerklik ve eşit ortaklık temelinde oluşturulmasıdır. 

Koordinatör ülke ise ABDğdir. Koordinatör, David Philipsğtir. Abdullah Gül 2009ğun Mart ayında ğİyi şeyler olacakğ dediği zaman Nisan ayında Osloğda PKK ile MİT arasında gizli bir toplantı yapılacağını biliyordu! 

ğİyi şeylerğ, David Philips tarafından organize edilen, MİT-PKK görüşmesiydi!

Fakat bu görüşmenin ses kayıtları ortaya çıktığı zaman görüldü ki CHP ve MHP, hükümetin PKK ile müzakereye oturmasına ciddi bir tepki göstermedi. Hatta, PKKğnın talebi olan ğYeni bir Anayasağ için AKP ile uzlaşma komisyonu oluşturmaya karar verdiler! 

TBMM Başkanı Cemil üiçek, TüSİAD yöneticilerini kabulü sırasında yeni bir Anayasa için kim ne katkı verecekse tam zamanı olduğunu belirterek, ğüözümü, ne dağda arayacağız ne başka bir yerdeğ diyordu


*Arslan BULUT* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 4 Ekim 2011


http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr/yazargoster.php?haber=19983

----------

